# nissan sentra



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

i got nissan sentra 2001 xe with 48.551 miles on it.
i got this car a 7 months ago from dealer ship .
i never had a problems until now
in the moning when i start car it makes noise sqiky 
when speed goes over 20 miles an hour noise is dissapear
after i slow down to 20 mph it comes back 
and after i go over 20 it dissapears after i slow down again i don't hear this noise anymore
i don't know what this can couse it always happen when car parked for least 4 hours 
i think it probably water pump
because this noise its not an engine noise.
any body got any idea ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1. Post in the right section, this is the Suspension and brakes section.

2. Write like a normal person, it's like you're trying to write a poem.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> 1. Post in the right section, this is the Suspension and brakes section.
> 
> 2. Write like a normal person, it's like you're trying to write a poem.


LOL


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Maybe it IS the brakes.

Perhaps they're not sqealing after they get heated up by driving, which would explain why it's a speed-related issue. If it were a pump, it would be dependant on the engine's speed, not the wheels.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

poem? lol ...good one good one


----------

